# Colorado '07Blizz



## millsap (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry bout the poor pix quality...was not sure what would upload.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

really nice pics thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If they would of canceled bingo sooner that would never of happened!


----------



## millsap (Sep 25, 2008)

yu betcha....was fun!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

the guy in the Volvo is just chillin out while that poor ******* shovels his car out LOL. i dunno, i laugh when i see that


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;591106 said:


> If they would of canceled bingo sooner that would never of happened!


Thats when you kno its bad if they cancel bingo!

Nice pictures..thanks for sharing!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;591157 said:


> the guy in the Volvo is just chillin out while that poor ******* shovels his car out LOL. i dunno, i laugh when i see that


That's where the chain would come in handy. Hook and pull.


----------



## forrpets (Mar 17, 2003)

where was this?


----------



## millsap (Sep 25, 2008)

*blizzard of '07*

This was taken just north of Colorado Springs in Black Forest near where I live.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

has it snowed there yet?


----------



## R&B Enterprise (Sep 21, 2008)

Millsap
What month of 07, i must have been hibernating don't remember this on the news, i live south of CSP.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

grandview;591450 said:


> That's where the chain would come in handy. Hook and pull.


better be careful gv you spark the whole plow trucks arn't tow trucks thread again and how you don't have insurance to be doing that


----------



## millsap (Sep 25, 2008)

*CO '07 Blizzard*

Nope, no snow in Black Forest yet, but there is snow on Pikes Peak in the last week or so. Usually, we get our first one on or around Halloween.
The snow fell on April 24, the pix were shot April 25th. Here is a blurb from NWS:

_Sixteen to 20 inches of snow was measured near...Moffat (Alamosa County)...Silver Cliff (Custer County)...Monument (El Paso County) and Florissant (Teller County). Also...snow drifts to around four feet were noted in northern El Paso County. Nearly two feet of snow covered Black Forest (El Paso County)...and Crestone (Saguache County)...and Rosita (Custer County). In El Paso County...over 200 people were stranded...including 60 students from Miami-Yoder schools who were on a bus. Thousands of people in eastern El Paso County were without power...some for several weeks. Hundreds of electric transmission lines were downed._
________________________________________
2001 2500HD / Meyer plow...moving into a Boss. 
(Would sure like to install a winch but other than a rear receiver mount it does not look like an option).....but did i read somewhere "plow trucks aint tow trucks..."?


----------

